# Fawn x Argente Born 19th Nov *Finally Pics*



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I had my first litter of Fawn x Argente born on Wednesday whicle I was out rescuing 2 gerbils, Head count of 8, Melody is being a great mom, will get pictures as they grow up.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

congrats! just one little question, was melody one of the ones in the group of 4 girls i gave you (3 the same colour then one agouti)?

If so, shes actually fawn, not argente. They look the same on the surface, but if you look at the under colour of the buck, then the under colour of the doe, you'll see the buck will have a bluey colour, while the doe will have the same colour all the way down. that wont afftect what the babies are though, as agrente is effectivly agouti with pink eyes, so is as dominant as the agouti gene. So babies are all argente anyways.

vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually fawn is dominant yellow, which is even more dominant than agouti, so some babies should be fawns too


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

ahhhh, you know, i was told mouse genetics was quite similar to cavy genetics but the more i know about mouse genetics, the less i'm believing that statement!!

vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Info on dominant yellow: http://www.hiiret.fi/engp/bre_gen_a1_t.html


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

awww nice pics


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

theyre really looking super Marnie! Good on Melody, doing a fab job by the looks.

vi x


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow arent they all little stunners!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I sexed them today and there is 3 boys and 5 girls, I am keeping the 3 boys as they are such little stunners, will get pics very soon


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

awww, know which are what colour yet Marnie? bet they've opened their eyes now! eee cant wait for some more piccies!

vi xx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a whole range of colours in this litter, 2 Fawns which are both girls, 5 grey boys and girls and 1 little girl which has puzzled me with her colour, it is darker them white but lighter them grey but is not a cream :S


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

13 days old and very adorable just opened their eyes.

































The 5 Females









The 3 Males


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

awww wow they are really nice love em all.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

are they satin?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

No none of them are satin it is just the flash of the camara ctaching the fur just right to make them look that way.


----------

